# This Guy Deserves More Subscribers and Views



## robgb (Feb 7, 2021)

He's a composing veteran with hundreds of placements.


----------



## Markrs (Feb 7, 2021)

robgb said:


> He's a composing veteran with hundreds of placements.



totally agree, just commented on that video how good they are!


----------



## tzilla (Feb 14, 2021)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it so much.


----------



## Markrs (Feb 14, 2021)

tzilla said:


> Thanks guys, I appreciate it so much.


Nice to see you here


----------

